# Now This Is A Press



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Made by one of our home grown young engineers. He also makes the worlds best fletching jig, which is shown in his avatar.
http://www.archery-forum.com/showthread.php?36326-My-Homemade-Bowpress


----------



## Stevie777 (May 2, 2013)

That is not a press, that's a Time Machine... :wink:


----------



## waterman1148 (Sep 14, 2013)

That there is a boy dog! Awesome looking press.


----------



## Methane Archery (Dec 15, 2012)

just a knockoff of a sureloc xpress, but way over engineered.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

Methane Archery said:


> way over engineered.


My thoughts exactly! Where the heck is the LCD screen that has the pressure point readouts and the time dilation variable?

OK I know that sounds a bit mean spirited, It was meant in jest. Looks like a lot of work went into it but gee wiz it sure looks complicated.


----------



## ruttnwapati (Sep 22, 2008)

Nice work. Where are the USL adaptors?


----------



## handirifle (Jun 9, 2005)

Well to me it looks like what a Government agency would produce when someone asked them to build a car jack to change a tire.

Looks well built but who knows what all the cranks are for? Not being mean just honest.


----------



## rand_98201 (Sep 24, 2008)

I agree it looks like a sure loc.The difference being that this thing i 100x as complicated and 1000x as likely to have something break while trying to use it.


----------



## Dilligaf (Dec 25, 2005)

There is a video on the thread now
The guy who built this press is a great machinist and that press will never fail.
The LCD screen and load cells are probably being thought of.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

His Fletching jig.


----------



## Bownut400 (May 29, 2007)

Rube Goldberg would be proud, Those things are awesome, but very expensive.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Purka said:


> His Fletching jig.


How do those work? What do they cost?


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Kaizoku said:


> How do those work? What do they cost?


I've never used one, but a lot of target archers over here use them....and they are very expensive.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

about $600.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

Methane Archery said:


> way over engineered.


the guy is an engineer, what do you expect? he built it as his personal toy and a demonstration of what he can do, not because he expected someone to buy one.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

both projects are well though out,beautiful work on them!!


----------



## OhWell (Aug 21, 2013)

They are both beautiful but if I ever dropped $600 for a fletching jig I would be sleeping in the shop for a year or two.....


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

I dropped $350 on an aerovane jig. It's only money.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

that is some of the coolest stuff ive seen. I wish I had skills like that! It may be over kill but what a cool out of the box thinking. 

Id like to see the fletching jigs in operation.


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

swbuckmaster said:


> that is some of the coolest stuff ive seen. I wish I had skills like that! It may be over kill but what a cool out of the box thinking.
> 
> Id like to see the fletching jigs in operation.


Here you go.
http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2WehriPpGws


----------



## cgs1967 (Sep 29, 2011)

Very cool. How much is he selling the press for?


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Purka said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2WehriPpGws


pretty cool. thanks


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

cgs1967 said:


> Very cool. How much is he selling the press for?


I don't think he made it to sell...He makes a tough string jig as well.


----------



## richl35 (May 15, 2013)

As a mechanical engineer I appreciate the design and thought put into the press to overcome some design hurdles but in this case I think it is just a little over engineered. It was a fun project I am sure but give me an inline. Much less failure points and I wouldn't even want to know the necessary sell point for that press to make a respectable profit.

Sent directly from my thoughts using tinfoil antennas and a stainless mixing bowl helmet.


----------



## oldschoolcj5 (Jun 8, 2009)

impressive stuff! and you can BET it didn't start with a harbor freight jack!


----------



## demotts 808 (Dec 10, 2012)

Anyone knows the price on the press if he is selling?


----------



## hoyt em all (Feb 20, 2005)

wow , and some people have a hard time figuring out how to use a jo-jan fletching jig, lol


----------



## Pittstate23 (Dec 27, 2010)

wow that dude is way over my head


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Purka said:


> I don't think he made it to sell...He makes a tough string jig as well.


I would love to see the string jig.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

Kaizoku said:


> I dropped $350 on an aerovane jig. It's only money.


People with money always say that.


----------



## swbuckmaster (Dec 20, 2005)

Off topic but do you know what happens if you give monkeys money?
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FFMVpQ4mfSw&feature=youtube_gdata_player


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

This is what happens when talented machinist are allowed to play in the machine shop without adult supervision. 

JK, Both the fletching jig and bow press are awsome. Would love to see his version of a string jig.


----------



## Kaizoku (Dec 23, 2011)

Anynamewilldo said:


> People with money always say that.


I am building my press and string jig myself. Fletching jig just wasn't in the cards for a DIY project. Like I said in another thread, I am single with no children and have relatively low expenses. I am not rich by any stretch, I save up for what I want, and when I have enough I buy.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

demotts 808 said:


> Anyone knows the price on the press if he is selling?


he did mention he's not selling, I suppose he'd make one for a price but the machining time would not be cheap.



aread said:


> Would love to see his version of a string jig.


will have to wait and see if Andy has any, the original pics were lost in a forum webhost crash/hack.

in the meantime, he also does general machining... here's something I requested as a custom job.


































I also have one of Brendan's earlier presses, not as whiz bang adjustable but very sturdy.

there are some pics here. http://ipconflict.org/gallery/index.php?level=album&id=37 the last is what it looked like before I restored it. had little choice but to paint it as it had already been done.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

rand_98201 said:


> I agree it looks like a sure loc.The difference being that this thing i 100x as complicated and 1000x as likely to have something break while trying to use it.


100 x more complicated?
1000x more likely to break? 

Let's have a look at another well considered opinion. 

Yes. It looks like a sure loc, but only if you don't look at it or think about it very much and hope nobody puts up pictures to compare them.
It also weighs 143 pounds.

Sure loc presses are designed to be delivered in the mail. 
This press has no such design constraints.

It was designed to accomodate as many configurations as possible. Not as a product to sell. 
Anyone who wants one should consider the delivery cost first before considering how much money would be needed to convince him to build another one.


----------



## icemanls2 (Mar 15, 2007)

Lad does some darn impressive work that's for sure! Way over engineered but a sure testament to what he can do. I built my own press and it works great but it sure don't look like that one! On the other hand 600 for a fletching jig? Never needed anything more than a Bitz but to each his own.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

This is the string jig that was made for the Archery Facility at the Australian Institute of Sport. 
Testing it out is World Champion and Olympic Gold Medal winner Simon Fairweather who has to be the fastest string maker I have ever seen. 
He said that it was the only jig that he has ever used which was able to keep all the strands under tension as usually the first strand is sagging once the last loop has been wound on. 

It is also quite capable of stretching strings until they break. Regardless of what they were made of.


----------



## Anynamewilldo (Jan 3, 2008)

whiz-Oz said:


> This is the string jig that was made for the Archery Facility at the Australian Institute of Sport.
> Testing it out is World Champion and Olympic Gold Medal winner Simon Fairweather who has to be the fastest string maker I have ever seen.
> He said that it was the only jig that he has ever used which was able to keep all the strands under tension as usually the first strand is sagging once the last loop has been wound on.
> 
> ...


What kind of steel do you think the post are made of or what would be good to make a set of?


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

It was a bright steel. 
Stainless would have required less maintenance, but that would have made it too expensive. It wasn't cheap anyway but did a fantastic job.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Sure can't accuse him of flimsy construction! 

Any chance of seeing a better photo of the crank end on his string jig? It may be a detail that I can include in the jig I'm building.

Thanks for posting photos of Brendan's work. He is obviously a very skilled machinist.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Purka said:


> Here you go.
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_detailpage&v=2WehriPpGws


In this video, it looks like there is a chuck in the nock receiver to hold it firmly. Is this correct?

If so Brendan should develop & market a version of this that fits the Bitzenberger. It would be even better than the Zenith upgrade if the nock doesn't have to be removed to use it.

Just an idea,
Allen


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

A few more photos.


Parts of a string jig being made.


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

aread said:


> In this video, it looks like there is a chuck in the nock receiver to hold it firmly. Is this correct?


yes, sure is.



> If so Brendan should develop & market a version of this that fits the Bitzenberger. It would be even better than the Zenith upgrade if the nock doesn't have to be removed to use it.


the whole point of both Brendan's chuck and the Zenith receiver is that they take the nock out of the equation and use the pin as a "perfect" centre. Brendan does make a little yoke doohickey to engage nocks to allow shafts that don't use pins to be fletched, I have one. to be honest though, if you're going to spend $600 on a fletching jig, surely you're interested in doing the best job possible?

the Zenith nosepiece that slips inside a super nock bushing does a good job of holding those shafts, no doubt Brendan could replicate one, but would there be any point?


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

caspian said:


> yes, sure is.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I think *aread's* point was that if you were using a chuck you could capture the shaft and not the nock or the pin. simply slide it in past the nock and snug it down to the shaft. I'm not advocating that but I think that was the point.


----------



## b0w_bender (Apr 30, 2006)

whiz-Oz said:


> This is the string jig that was made for the Archery Facility at the Australian Institute of Sport.
> Testing it out is World Champion and Olympic Gold Medal winner Simon Fairweather who has to be the fastest string maker I have ever seen.
> He said that it was the only jig that he has ever used which was able to keep all the strands under tension as usually the first strand is sagging once the last loop has been wound on.
> 
> It is also quite capable of stretching strings until they break. Regardless of what they were made of.


I love this guys stuff it is truly beautiful to look at and mostly functional although as I've said before I think something that is fully functional in it's simplest form is far more impressive. 

If that was the only jig he's ever used that doesn't flex then He hasn't used my string jig :wink:

Mine too is rock solid and it doesn't flex at all and I could easily break the string if I continued to crank the jack. It's nice to know others value that feature as much as I do. I hate flex in a string jig. It's so much easier to get consistent strand tension when the jig is solid. I'm in the same boat though it's not economical to build or ship but I wouldn't use anything else now.


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Purka,

Thanks for the additional photos!! Beautiful work. 

My mistake was thinking that it was a nock receiver, not a pin receiver. I can see that on the additional pictures. 

Again, thanks for posting the photos,
Allen


----------



## San Diego Dad (Nov 18, 2013)

Awesome. Don't listen to they naysayers. Add them and multiply by 10. Know what you get? 6


----------



## Purka (Sep 8, 2004)

Some more photos of the string jig.


----------



## DssBB (Feb 21, 2010)

Very impressive workmanship. Being a toolmaker who has spent over 25 years building highly precision optical disc molds and having built quite a selection of archery toys over the past few years, I know the time, effort and gratification from employing ones skill and talent into designing and producing products such as you've done. Your press, fletching jigs, layout jig are absolutely outstanding. I especially like all of the added features you have incorporated into the press and jigs to set them apart from what is currently available in the market. Thanks for sharing your talents and I for one look forward to seeing and enjoying what you come up with next.


----------



## Cheese1 (Sep 6, 2009)

Very cool machine work. I especially like the fletching tool.


----------



## kc hay seed (Jul 12, 2007)

the fletching jig is a work of art,he should market the nock part as an up grade to the bitz as stated before on here. thank for posting.


----------



## LCguy (Jan 17, 2019)

Unbelievable


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

The guy who built it is now building things like Hypersonic Cannons for University research, experimental racing cars and parts to go on satellites. 

And that bowpress could be bought as he's given up archery and being a bow mechanic long ago.


----------



## swfinney (Feb 10, 2019)

Wow


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## TxSheepdog (Apr 14, 2019)

Cool.


----------



## hebru hamer (Apr 14, 2019)

nice!!


----------



## caspian (Jan 13, 2009)

here is another press by the same engineer, a scissor style. the previous owner had neglected it badly, I bought it and restored it.


----------



## pocketsika (Feb 28, 2018)

he must have a lot of spare time. jeesh


----------



## bj139 (Feb 27, 2019)

There is a scam site on the link in the first post.


----------



## whiz-Oz (Jul 19, 2007)

bj139 said:


> There is a scam site on the link in the first post.


Google has it flagged after archery-forum.com got compromised years ago. It's not actually a scam site, but nobody can be assed fixing it. The forum moved to archery-forum.org so there's no real point.


----------



## smalltown (Mar 2, 2019)

That's impressive. How much time did all that take between design and finished product?


----------



## Egessner (Apr 22, 2019)

Pretty cool


----------

